# 1987 Quantum Syncro front sway bar



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm looking for front sway bar end bushings.. used or new I cant find any except the extremely hard 034 Motorsports that I can't even shop press in.. 

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...ty-line-early-small-chassis-audi-p-20179.html

Any help at all is much appreciated


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/857407473A/

you can probably order them elsewhere from other OEM parts places using that part # as well..


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

I believe I have some. You are talking about the ones that attach to the control arms correct? If so I have ones that I just installed on my quantum that got about 40 miles of use. I have lots of stuff suspension wise that is brand new for a quantum. See here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5944120-87-Quantum-Wagon-FWD-Part-Out


----------

